# What is best Size Jon Boat For Trotlining Rivers?



## Fishinrob (Dec 1, 2007)

I need to get a Jon Boat for trotlining and fishing the Guadalupe near where it emptys into the bay. _Its loaded with stumps and big Gators. _

Have a 18ft Jon 5 ft wide with high sides but its way to big and has a Center Console. I also have a $$ aluminum trailer that I dont park in remote areas as it will dissapear.

What size boat?? Thought about a used 14 48" or 14 42" bottom but they are really hard to find.

Lots of used 14 36's around but I am leary about that widths stability.
Mainly fish 2 adults sometimes 3 (about 525# total).

Lets hear from you experienced Catfish catchers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I would not go less than a 1442,and for trotline work a 1448 would be even better. More than that and you get heavy and maybe too wide with all those stumps. either boat could be pushed with a strong 15hp, or a 25hp. Some day if you want to sell,the wider boats will sell quicker. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sqwaby said:


> I would not go less than a 1442,and for trotline work a 1448 would be even better. More than that and you get heavy and maybe too wide with all those stumps. either boat could be pushed with a strong 15hp, or a 25hp. Some day if you want to sell,the wider boats will sell quicker. Just my 2 cents.


yep, agree

putting it on a trailer ????

1448 welded is a handful to load in a truck bed


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in the same boat you're in , I have a 20ft. alum. with a 140. A friend and I run lines and reel fish in the upper part of the Trinity and it can get swift and shallow with lots of stumps and rocks. We manage just fine with a 16ft extra deep extra wide with an old 25hp Johnson. You'll fine that when you get rid of the wieght and all the junk thats permanently fixed on a boat ( center console big ice chest etc.) the size of the boat isn't a big issue floating in shallow water and moving it around because the lower unit will be most of your worry now. Once you get used to tiler you'll be glad you had at least a 25hp to push it around. After you add plywood floor and other modifications it will be more advantageous to have a trialer to haul it around. All this in hand we should have a boat for every type of fishing we do.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I fish the Colorado all the time and in the river a great boat is a 14 ft. double wide...48". I agree 25 HP is the way to go also. All boats are NOT created equal though , pay attention to hull thickness some are almost like tin cans these days..


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

EXPRESS 14ft 64 across the back with a 1971 long shaft 20ph works for me.See you on the river or Fayette. laterJWCOOP


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

a 1448 with a 25 would be perfect for 2 people runnin lines. Watch peoples backyards, you can get some awesome deals that way. Just found one today, its a 1648 with a trailer that nobody would want to steal. lol The guy told me just to give him an offer. I dont need it though.


----------

